# After Market Hitch



## umlify (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey guys,
It's way too expensive to get the dealer to put a Hitch on my '05 Frontier, so I want to put one on myself. Has anyone does this? I was looking at the Draw-Tite, I think it has round tubing, looks nice. I just want to know if it looks good or if it's ugly. I want to make sure it's hidden. If not that brand, let me know what does look good. Thanks!


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

I looked into this, and the Draw-tite is going to save you maybe $15-20 off the Nissan OEM. And if you put the Nissan hitch on, you dont ever have to worry about warranty 

I just bought my factory Nissan hitch for $156. The real kicker is shipping, so I would recommend picking it up from the dealer rather than ordering it online.


- Greg -


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

umlify said:


> Hey guys,
> It's way too expensive to get the dealer to put a Hitch on my '05 Frontier, so I want to put one on myself. Has anyone does this? I was looking at the Draw-Tite, I think it has round tubing, looks nice. I just want to know if it looks good or if it's ugly. I want to make sure it's hidden. If not that brand, let me know what does look good. Thanks!


This is what I did:
Hitch Install 

Whatever you do, it's a good idea to order the Nissan hitch harness; you might want to get the 7-pin harness because you can use either a 7-pin connector or a 4-pin adapter.


----------



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

Reverendbiker said:


> This is what I did:
> Hitch Install
> 
> Whatever you do, it's a good idea to order the Nissan hitch harness; you might want to get the 7-pin harness because you can use either a 7-pin connector or a 4-pin adapter.


I'm looking at the same install. In the end I want the 7 pin harness and the brake controller for my small trailer. Does anyone know where I can order the Nissan harness? I am presumming that this harness is a T-connector type arrangement.


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

Franko Manini said:


> I'm looking at the same install. In the end I want the 7 pin harness and the brake controller for my small trailer. Does anyone know where I can order the Nissan harness? I am presumming that this harness is a T-connector type arrangement.


try courtesyparts.com or yournissanparts.com


----------



## Breeze Man (May 4, 2005)

I had the dealer install a factory hitch, 7 pin / 4-flat light hook-up, drop bar w/ 2" ball as part of my purchase deal. Anyway, the OEM harness is not a T-type connector. On my 05 4x4 Nismo, the plug-ins were already there. Look under the rear, drivers side near the bumper. You should find 2 plug-ins mounted to the inside of the frame. It's that simple....plug in and start hauling.....ass


----------



## Triffid (Aug 25, 2005)

Franko Manini said:


> I'm looking at the same install. In the end I want the 7 pin harness and the brake controller for my small trailer. Does anyone know where I can order the Nissan harness? I am presumming that this harness is a T-connector type arrangement.


Here is a link to the 7 pin Nissan Harness: http://www.courtesyparts.com/Mercha...n=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=999T8-D407P

Here is the Nissan Receiver Hitch: 
http://www.courtesyparts.com/Mercha...n=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=999T5-D4005

Here is a link to a very good brake controller and plug & play harness: http://www.accupower.com/prodig.html
http://www.accupower.com/bch3050.html

Hope this helps.........Triffid


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

Breeze Man said:


> On my 05 4x4 Nismo, the plug-ins were already there. Look under the rear, drivers side near the bumper. You should find 2 plug-ins mounted to the inside of the frame. It's that simple....plug in and start hauling.....ass


It's not really quite that simple. The factory trailer wiring setup come with the harness that plugs into the rear connector, but it also contains a couple of relays that need to be installed inside the cab. No big deal--you just plug them in behind the passenger side kick panel, but you'll need them in order for the running lights to operate properly. If you just plug in the rear harness without these relays, the brake lights and turn signals on the trailer will operate fine but you'll have no running lights on the trailer when you turn on the headlights at night. Why Nissan didn't install these relays in every truck is beyond me, but I suppose that they save $5 every chance they get...


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

Reverendbiker said:


> Why Nissan didn't install these relays in every truck is beyond me, but I suppose that they save $5 every chance they get...


$5 per truck times tens-of-thousands of trucks per year adds up fast. If auto manufacturers can shave off a dime per vehicle they will do it. The savings are tremendous ("economy of scale" and all that) and make it worth pursuing even what seem to be minor savings.

We've all heard the story about American Airlines saving $100k one year by eliminating one olive from each of the on-board meals. The same holds true here.


----------



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

Breeze Man said:


> I had the dealer install a factory hitch, 7 pin / 4-flat light hook-up, drop bar w/ 2" ball as part of my purchase deal. Anyway, the OEM harness is not a T-type connector. On my 05 4x4 Nismo, the plug-ins were already there. Look under the rear, drivers side near the bumper. You should find 2 plug-ins mounted to the inside of the frame. It's that simple....plug in and start hauling.....ass


I'll head out to the truck and check for those connectors. I have a Canadian truck... I hope that doesn't matter.

I really wish these things came with the hitch and all the wiring.

How difficult will it be to install a brake controller? I did it on my 88 Pathy, but I didn't enjoy it. too many BIG WIRES and SOLENOIDS to worm around.

As a note, my local dealer wanted $235.45 for the 7-pin harness kit for the 05 Fronty. yeah, that's canadian, but it equates to about $185 US... plus taxes of 14%. Get stuffed!


----------



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

Triffid said:


> Here is a link to the 7 pin Nissan Harness: http://www.courtesyparts.com/Mercha...n=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=999T8-D407P
> 
> Here is the Nissan Receiver Hitch:
> http://www.courtesyparts.com/Mercha...n=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=999T5-D4005
> ...


Looks like good stuff Triffid. Do you know where I can order it online? There did not appear to be an online ordering engine on that site.


----------



## Triffid (Aug 25, 2005)

Franko Manini said:


> Looks like good stuff Triffid. Do you know where I can order it online? There did not appear to be an online ordering engine on that site.


The Nissan OEM stuff is from Courtesy Nissan in Texas... The brake controller and controller harness can be had online; here is a search for their products: http://www.accupower.com/dlrloc.html ........Hope this helps... The controller just plugs into the Nissan wiring harness under the dash above your right knee.............Triffid


----------



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

Triffid said:


> The Nissan OEM stuff is from Courtesy Nissan in Texas... The brake controller and controller harness can be had online; here is a search for their products: http://www.accupower.com/dlrloc.html ........Hope this helps... The controller just plugs into the Nissan wiring harness under the dash above your right knee.............Triffid



Triffid,

I see you're driving an '05 Pathy. I wonder if the Frontier has the same connector for the brake controller? I'll check tomorrow.

The rear connectors are there, so that was a relief. I'll order up the harness from Courtesy tomorrow.

Thanks a bunch for the tips!


----------



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

I've been under the dash of the truck to see if I can find the brake controller connector. On the driver's side of the dash, by where yo9ur right knee would be, I see two connectors. One is very large (about 2 inches long) and looks like a diagnostic port or something. It is attached to the dash right near the front edge. I found another one, looks to be about 1 inch by 3/4 inch further up the harness. Is this one the brake controller connection?

If I install the brake controller using this connection, and the 7 pin towing harness using the NIssan Connector available at Courtesy, does that complete the installation for the towing harness? In other vehilces, I've had to install a long 10 or 12 gauge wire to power the trailer barkes.

I just would like to know what I'm getting into beofre I order all these parts.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Triffid (Aug 25, 2005)

Franko Manini said:


> I've been under the dash of the truck to see if I can find the brake controller connector. On the driver's side of the dash, by where yo9ur right knee would be, I see two connectors. One is very large (about 2 inches long) and looks like a diagnostic port or something. It is attached to the dash right near the front edge. I found another one, looks to be about 1 inch by 3/4 inch further up the harness. Is this one the brake controller connection?
> 
> If I install the brake controller using this connection, and the 7 pin towing harness using the NIssan Connector available at Courtesy, does that complete the installation for the towing harness? In other vehilces, I've had to install a long 10 or 12 gauge wire to power the trailer barkes.
> 
> ...


The 1" x 3/4" one is for the controller... Yes on the power question; just make sure you install the relays that come with the kit... The Pathfinder already comes with a 4 pin trailer harness and the relay was in place also... The Frontier is a bit more complicated install....... Just follow the instructions that come with the kit... Looks like the hardest part is finding the connection behind the passengers kick panel... Hope this helps.........Triffid


----------



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

Triffid said:


> The 1" x 3/4" one is for the controller... Yes on the power question; just make sure you install the relays that come with the kit... The Pathfinder already comes with a 4 pin trailer harness and the relay was in place also... The Frontier is a bit more complicated install....... Just follow the instructions that come with the kit... Looks like the hardest part is finding the connection behind the passengers kick panel... Hope this helps.........Triffid


Thanks again mate, you';ve been a real help in this project, I've got the hitch now, and I'll order the BC, BC harness, and the 7 pin harness kit tomorrow. Looks like it should all come together quite easily!

Really appreciate the help one this one Triffid. I hope I can pay you back someday!


----------

